

SQL: time to retire? - mojuba
http://melikyan.blogspot.com/2009/07/sql-time-to-retire.html

======
russell
Another .01 baked suggestion to replace SQL. SQL hasn't been replaced because
it is quite concise compared to the alternatives and very powerful. Most
programmers dont like it because it is not easy to get your head around it,
but it is worth the effort if you can. The problem for most people is that it
is a declarative language and not a procedural one.

~~~
mojuba
As a programmer I don't like it because it's verbose (and the article
demonstrates that clearly) and it's not powerful enough compared to procedural
languages. And no, it's not entirely declarative. Like if saying SQL is a
declarative language makes it better or more useful?

If you are familiar with Python, is this a declaration or a procedure?

    
    
      [c.name for c in customers]
    

and how is this different from an equivalent SELECT in SQL?

